# I don't know how to treat myself....Can u?



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello

I'm not sure how to treat myself at home for sad because I can't go to a therapist because of lack of cash...

So do u know where to start I seriously lost and this is really making me worry about how to treat myself

Thanks


----------



## superkitty (Mar 27, 2010)

How about online? I'm doing this online module thing at the moment: https://www.anxietyonline.org.au/ and you can choose to do it with the help of a therapist (online) or just by yourself, which is what I'm doing. I'm only up to module 2, but so far just knowing that I've at least started some sort of treatment program seems to be helping.


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

Picking up an at home meditation and yoga practice is a great place to start. Since I have started both of these, I have stopped having anxiety attacks and my anxiety is greatly reduced.

Here are some online resources I found helpful

The Work by Byron Katie (she has a free version of her book on her website http://www.thework.com)

Youtube videos by Ajahn Brahm; especially the ones focused on fear.
(http://www.youtube.com/user/BuddhistSocietyWA)

Hope this helps!  I know it's done wonders for me.


----------

